# Allianz Raid sucht Mitglieder (auf Das Syndikat)



## Nagroth (9. Oktober 2007)

Auf dem Server "Das Syndikat" sucht unser Raidbündnis "*Tempelstürmer*" nach Verstärkung um im Schlangenschrein voranzukommen.
Wir suchen Leute die an den folgenden Tagen ab 18:00 Uhr Zeit für einen Raid haben: Mo/Di/Do

Folgende weiter Vorausetzung solltet ihr mitbringen:

- Mindestalter 18
- Freundlichkeit und Koorperationsberitschaft sollten eure Stärken sein
- eure Charakterklasse gut beherrschen
- einiger Maßen gut Ausgerüstet sein
- Motivation für High-End Content
- nicht den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken wenn man zum x-ten Mal an einem Boss wiped

Wenn ihr die obigen Punkte meint zu erfüllen, dann würden wir uns freuen dich kennen zu lernen.
Du kannst sicher sein, die gleichen Einstellungen bei uns vorzufinden.

Bewerben könnt ihr euch gleich hier: http://forum.tempelstuermer.de/viewforum.php?f=15

...oder InGame euch an Samanôe, Theldras oder Alyseachen wende (oder auch an mich).

Gruß,
Nagroth


----------



## Nagroth (11. Oktober 2007)

Folgende Klassen werden nicht gesucht:

- Krieger


Gruß,
Nagroth


----------



## Gotelich (11. Oktober 2007)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Folgende Klassen werden nicht gesucht:
> 
> - Krieger (off)
> Gruß,
> Nagroth



... und ich wundere mich schon, warum sich ein Bewerber auf das Buffed-Forum bezog ;-)

Ansonsten ist es eine total nette Truppe mit fast familiären Strukturen, Forum, (eq)DKP-System, TS-Server & Co ist alles vorhanden. Mit n00b, megarofl und p0wnd! braucht ihr auch nicht zu rechnen, etwas Ehrgeiz und Zahnfleisch zum Erreichen der Ziele sollte man aber gesegnet sein. Anders gehts auch net...


----------



## Nagroth (15. Oktober 2007)

Anzumerken ist, dass die Bewerber relativ gut Ausgerüstet sein sollten. Wir haben zwar noch eine Karazhan Gruppen, aber eben nur noch eine.
Hauptaugenmerk von uns liegt auf Schlangenschrein und folgende....

Nagroth


----------



## Gotelich (15. Oktober 2007)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Anzumerken ist, dass die Bewerber relativ gut Ausgerüstet sein sollten. Wir haben zwar noch eine Karazhan Gruppen, aber eben nur noch eine.
> Hauptaugenmerk von uns liegt auf Schlangenschrein und folgende....
> 
> Nagroth



Danke Nagroth, es ist auch nicht, daß wir nur einzelne Spieler aufnehmen. Wenn sich ein paar Spielfreunde dazu entschließen, mit uns losziehen zu wollen, wird das auch irgendwie gehen. Möglich ist alles :-)


----------



## Nagroth (20. Oktober 2007)

Bitte nur Bewerber die wenigstens an 3-4 Tagen Zeit zum Raiden haben (ab 18 Uhr)!


----------



## Nagroth (5. November 2007)

Aktuelle Gesuche: 

Hexenmeister (3) 
Schamanen (2) 
Druide (Wiederherstellung 1) 
Priester (Schatten) (1) 
Paladin (Heilig) (2) 
Jäger (1) 
Magier (1) 
Krieger (Off/Def) (0) 
Schurken (0) 
Priester (Heilig) (0) 


Alle Bewerber für die 25er Instanzen müssen sich im Klaren darüber sein, welche Anforderungen seitens Blizzard auf sie warten. Entsprechende Ausrüstung und Spielweise sind zwingend notwendig.


----------

